

Ask HN: Managing Side Projects with Full Time Job? - flylib

Anyone here manage a side project&#x2F;startup and also have a full time job? how do you divvy up the time effectively?
======
kylequest
You'll need to make sure you set boundaries for your full time job otherwise
they tend to claim all of your personal time, which is no easy task.

If you area really lucky and if your side project/startup involves open source
code you might be able to work on the code (at least, part time) at your full
time job. It's not always possible though because some companies might not
even let you open source your code.

------
lydiahan
First things first, talk to your significant other about this. You will end up
spending weekday evenings and weekends dedicated to a side project. If you are
able to get support at home, then make sure you make the best use of your time
(as I am sure you will). The trick is to figure out what milestones you want
to hit in the beginning of each week, estimate the amount of time it will
take, and spread out the work to each day of the week. Use a calendar or
scheduler of some sort because it will keep you on track!

------
murtza
Relevant HN post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6107815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6107815)

------
namuol
I tried and wound up with RSI.

I quit my office job after a year of saving, and I'm about to launch the
project I've been working on full-time (and plenty more) since I quit. I did
have a few small gigs to keep me afloat, during that time, though.

------
ariejan
I work on my side projects in the early morning - before work:
[http://ariejan.net/2013/05/21/early-
birds/](http://ariejan.net/2013/05/21/early-birds/)

------
dzink
Try not to bring the job work home. I'd usually take a 1hr nap after work so I
could work on my side project with a fresh brain. Hack until 3am then sleep to
reset again before work.

------
meerita
Side projects have no deadlines. If you deadline you will have troubles with
your current job.

------
flylib
came across this newsletter which sends out daily articles that are pretty
long dealing with this issue

[http://www.bootstrappist.com](http://www.bootstrappist.com)

